# Smooth Exposed Aggregate



## pccwet (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I have a bit of a brain buster. I have a customer who is building a new house, for some reason he has exposed aggregate throughout. We have a concrete coating and polishing business so he contacted us to smooth the surface. Or use a clear epoxy to smooth out the surface.

Here is the problem, he likes the exposed aggregate look and wants to maintain this. My thoughts are that I am going to dislodge stones and thus screw up his floor. The other concern is that by grinding the surface I am making a very sharp edge for their small children to fall on.

I want to help this guy out but I think he has painted him self into a corner. Even with 100% epoxy you would have stones sticking out of the surface.

Has anyone run across this?


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Couldn't you grind it, then fill the pops and voids w/ a slurry then grind/polish again? 

Kinda like terrazzo...


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

TimelessQuality said:


> Couldn't you grind it, then fill the pops and voids w/ a slurry then grind/polish again?
> 
> Kinda like terrazzo...


There's you're answer.


----------



## pccwet (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks guys. I was hoping to keep the costs down for this customer. Up here in Canada concrete polishing goes for 10-20 Psf depending on finish.


----------



## pccwet (Nov 16, 2010)

*Solution*

I think I have it! I'm going to squeegee a quality polyurethane over the floor and back roll. Then I'm going to sand and apply second coat, should look amazing!


----------

